# [SOLVED] Can i change external HDD's power adapter 12v 1.5A to 12v 2A?



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a "Conceptronic Grab'n'Go 3.5" Harddisk Box USB 3.0" for my Samsung F3 1TB hard disk. The problem is that the power adapter plug keeps falling out of the box (it looks like the shiny metal bit is too short (plastic moulding gone too far up? Does that make sense. I do not want to go through the trouble of sending the whole thing back to the supplier, I need to use it now.

Question: on the Conceptronic power adapter it says "output 12v 1.5A". I still have an old adapter lying around. It also has an output of 12v, but with 2A instead of 1.5A. Can I use this "12v 2A" adapter, or will the extra 0.5 ampère fry my box? the 12v 2A adapter fits perfectly tight and snug.

Thanks to anyone helping me with this.


----------



## slyfth (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Can i change external HDD's power adapter 12v 1.5A to 12v 2A?*

Hi


Welcome to Tech Support forums. (Well, I am a user as new as you)

Coming to your question, Yes, you can definitely use the 2A charger with your hard drive. Ampere ratings tell you how much you can load the charger with before it is 'overloaded'. Current is load, not the output. The output is the voltage. The thing you need to be careful about is the output voltage rating, which you mentioned is the same for both the adapters. So, you will be fine using the 2A charger in place of the 1.5A one.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Can i change external HDD's power adapter 12v 1.5A to 12v 2A?*

Does it make a difference that the alternative 2A adapter has a cylindrical plastic casing about half an inch before the plug and the original doesn't? Looks like a condensator or something...


----------



## slyfth (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Can i change external HDD's power adapter 12v 1.5A to 12v 2A?*

Well, I am not sure what you have there. But if you think it is a condensator, which I understand is a capacitor only (right?), then it is not. It is actually a ferrite bead with a very high reluctance inductor in there. It acts like a low level filter and is used to reduce RF noise. It means your older PS is better than the current one (assuming both have the same adapter configuration)
Smile and use it!


Edit: Its 'reluctance' and not 'inductance'. :grin:


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Can i change external HDD's power adapter 12v 1.5A to 12v 2A?*

Thank you so much for your detailed advice. I shall sleep in peace now


----------

